

Paypal Blacklist? - angersock
http://imgur.com/a/RnpRm

======
hga
I've heard that it's a standard test of stolen credit card info to donate a
dollar to a charity to see if clears; PayPal's success in this space seems to
be due to strong fraud controls more than anything else, so I suspect this
transaction got caught up in that. It's certainly hard to imagine any
legitimate purpose to giving just one dollar to a charity.

------
tired_man
Paypal is not the service to use when you need to make a transaction without
meddling by self-righteous busy bodies.

------
mariuolo
But who the heck is this James Kang?

